# s10 coolant leak stumped



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

93 s10 2.8v6 first water pump gave up and started leaking changed that no leak, about a week later a hose, change that no leak, week later radiator split tank so i replaced it and other hose, and cap. no leak, week later thermostat housing starts leaking, replace thermostat and gasket, no leak, week later another leak but i cant figure out where this ones coming from, it drips off where the timing cover and oil pan meet and runs down to there from somewhere on the passenger side of the engine. why does it keep leaking after i fix one thing then soon after that something else lets go??????. oil clean and at correct level coolant also clean.:realmad:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe heater hose. It keeps leaking b/c it finds the weak spots.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the heater hose connects on the passenger side and that sides dry its the drivers side that the coolant is dripping down from. its getting really aggravating. im almost to the point of trying one of those mechanic in a bottle things


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Go to Autozone get a pressure gage hook it up to 13 psi or what ever your 2.8 is. I had that same S10 it was.one thing after another.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

forgot to mention, it wont leak while its running it starts leaking hours after its been shut off and started to cool down.....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Being that its a 2.8 I wont just jump and say its lower intake gaskets (although it could be). The vortec 4.3s had more of a problem with that then the 2.8s. The reason it starts leaking somewhere new every time you replace something is simple. The cooling system builds pressure (about 16psi), over time gaskets, seals, ect, ect, ect, weaken and once you fix one leak, the pressure builds until something else fails. Unfortunately, the problems may have just started. If it helps, I have had good luck with a cooling system product in a bottle (i dont remember what its called) but its made by Hapco in Michigan.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

im aware of gms having intake manifold leaks but i really dont think thats the case with mine, the leak seems to be farther down, right below the intake manifold and around it is all dry, i cant figure out where exactly it comes from. im going to pressure test it again and see if i find anything. is this the stuff you were talking about? http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAPCO-BLOCK...IATOR-HEAD-GASKET-CRACKED-BLOCK-/180807735538


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Stop leak is junk......get the psi tester as stated. Find and fix the leak,,, don't think that the fix all in a bottle will solve everything


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

A friend used stop.leak for a small hole in his radiator and. His heater core went out. When I took it out it was full of stop leak. He only put 1 can of that stuff. One new heater core and radiator cost to him 450.00 and in the winter you just need your heater


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep my point exactly....that stuff clogs all the little passages in your cooling system not worth the money


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

randomb0b123;1477716 said:


> im aware of gms having intake manifold leaks but i really dont think thats the case with mine, the leak seems to be farther down, right below the intake manifold and around it is all dry, i cant figure out where exactly it comes from. im going to pressure test it again and see if i find anything. is this the stuff you were talking about? http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAPCO-BLOCK...IATOR-HEAD-GASKET-CRACKED-BLOCK-/180807735538


Yep, that is the stuff. Unlike the stop leaks of the past, this stuff pours in almost like water and I believe it has a money back guarantee. It doesn't have any chunks in it that will plug the radiator and heater core. I have had good success with it and will continue to use it in a pinch. Now as far as pressure testing the system, that is the correct way to diagnose the problem. If you are going to try a bottle of cooling system "stop leak" I would only try this brand. Good luck to you


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

gm has a stop leak tablet they sell at dealerships because they had soo many leak problems. it works and isnt like the junk you buy at parts stores.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

trqjnky;1477768 said:


> gm has a stop leak tablet they sell at dealerships because they had soo many leak problems. it works and isnt like the junk you buy at parts stores.


yep, forgot about those. GM required techs to put them in the quad 4s after you changed the head gasket. Kinda funny


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

truck wont leak coolant under pressure so cooling system pressure tester wont do me any good. it only leaks after its completely cooled down and sat for a while. i dont get it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So don't run it,,,,,but do the psi tester anyway


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

so just try pressuring it when its totally cool?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. It don't have to be hot to test. Remember hot=swelling parts. Cold, parts shrink.


----------

